# I got a wonderful letter today!



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi LJ's,

Today it's wonderful summer - not that this is the best new…
Today I got a sweet letter from my daughter of ten (she's on hollyday), 'I love you daddy' - not that this is the best new…










My daughter.

Today is my birthday (42) - not that this is the best new…
Today friends and family called to say happy birthday - not that this is the best new…

No the best new is that I had a letter from the Pension company, that they will give me finally my invalid pension for life.

This means - that I again can relax.
This means - that my bills will be paid.
This meant - that I could call my daughter and tell her, that I did not have to worry no more.
This means - that I can stop growing gray hairs so fast.

Yes, this is the best birthday present I ever had.



The picture are me as a boy, running full of the same joy I feel today!

I know it's not a woodworking subject, but I was so happy, that I had to share withe everyone that really means something to me, and you are a few guys in here, that have become so.
Best thoughts to all of you,
Mads


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW 
That sure is something, I hope you are going to celebrate. Maybe you can lash out and buy some wood!!!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That is wonderful news congratulations. It is such a relief to get what you deserve. Enjoy and be well.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

happy birthday Mads! (and compliment for your beautiful daughter) 
--
you need a tortoise now, to keep on a lead when you go for a walk! 
(I mean: no great hurry now!!!)

--
edited to add: OOPS! I mistook the photo of you as a kid with that of your daughter, silly of me! sorry Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonderful news Mads about the pension, and a Very Happy Birthday, or *GRATULERE MED DAGEN*. Being able to cope economically is so fundamental to a decent life that I can well understand what you must have been through up to this point. I am very glad for you and for your daughter too, who is bound to be affected by this in a big way as well. It will be interesting to see what you get up to, now that you have peace of mind.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday.

God Bless
tom


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great news !! Happy Birthday


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is great news !

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *

your daughters love 
your life needs
God's love

enjoy !


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations. That is great news.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Buddy and have a good one I am very glad that you will have your pension I had my Power company pension now for almost 19 years and I enjoyed every moment no worries, no clock, nobody to tell you what to do, no boss and every day is Saturday.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday and Congrats. Glad you have that problem settled.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations - - I know I certainly enjoy my pension. I'm sure you will also.


----------



## toolchap (May 28, 2010)

Mads…my sincere congratulations on a smorgasboard of wonderful events….these things that make breathing worthwhile. I trust you can exchange those Euros for Rands and come visit us…bring Frenchy along….come hunt some tools.

May similar blessings shower upon you good man.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday ! They say life begins at 40. So sit back, relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday and congratulations on the good news-I know that is a relief for your entire family !


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday and congratulations


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Happy birthday
I'm glad your pension came through enjoy the day.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi every one,
I have tears in my eyes, I'm for once speachless…
Thank you all a million for the thoughts, and words, it truely touch my heart.
Best of thoughts on this wonderful day,
MaFe


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

MaFe, you deserve it brother! Happy Birthday!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Mads, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!

Congratulations on ALL the things!!!... Your daughter is BEAUTIFULL!....

NOW, go buy yourself another plane, you DESERVE it!!!

AND, do as toolchap says, he lives not far from me. We are soulbrothers!

MDF = My Dear Friend


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Your a lucky man with such a beautiful little child *god bless her*. I have 3 sons ! Yes all boys no girls and a grandson.I know that if I had a daughter I would have spoiled her lots still I have a wonderful daughter in law LUcie she's like a daughter to me lot's of brotherly love tou your family from me and mine and to all my wonderful Jock friends hjere too .Alistair ps happy birtyhday tooscuse typing


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

habby birthday Mads
42 you are still a young man ,no wonder you have succes with the frence L…..s
congrat´s not why you got it but that you get piece and don´t have to worry
so much now you desrve to relax a little there is enoff huddles in the future
with out to have to worry about the bills

now relax the rest of the day with a glass of wine , naaa make it two
I gess there is still a few planes that needed some speciel place to be stored
between jobs

best toughts from Ærø

Dennis


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

42 man you're a kid compare to me and many more here enjoy that pension as long as you can.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Happy birthday! 
Congratulations on the wonderful gifts in your life that money does not buy, starting with a lovely daughter who loves her daddy.
And congratulations on finally getting your pension so you have relief from worry about what money does buy.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi again,
I have been blessed with a wonderful day of sunshine, even a half hour of rain in the late evenin (so have been a little naughty).
A few friends passed in the evening, and we drank champagne to selebrate the pension, and had a fruit and ice cake to selebrate my birthday.
Yes I'm a lucky father, and now a lucky father in peace.
Thank you all a million,
Best of thoughts,
MaFe (Mads)


----------

